# Pray for my son!! Please



## kmaxwell3 (Apr 20, 2020)

So back in December our youngest child Hudson (who's is almost 3 and has downsydrome) got sick and was in Egleston for 2 weeks. I had posted a prayer request on here for him. The doctors thought that he may have had leukemia at the time. He had two bone  marrow biopsy to see what was wrong. He ended up having RSV, Pneumonia and bacteria in his blood and that's what made his cells look like leukemia to the doctors.  He got better and we got all clear with no leukemia at end of January and he had been fine since. Well he got sick again last Wednesday and we had to take him back to Egleston.  Him and my wife have been there all week. The hospital is on lockdown so i can only go there to drop stuff off to her.  Well they did another bone marrow biopsy today and he has leukemia.  The doctors will tell us tomorrow what kind of leukemia it is and start treatment immediately. I only ask you guys to pray for him. It's going to be a long hard ride for him and he needs all the prayers he can get. Thank You all!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2020)

We all will for that child. ?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2020)

kmaxwell3,

I was in the process of logging off for the night and I saw this new post.

I am sending up my PRAYERS as I type this message for your Son, Hudson and for you and your wife as well.   I will continue to offer Prayers for your family and please keep us updated as there are lots of wonderful people that have some broad shoulders for your to lean upon during this difficult time.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you guys. We are just heart broken right now.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 20, 2020)

Prayers going up for Hudson and family.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 20, 2020)

O God, the strength of the weak and the comfort of sufferers:
Mercifully accept our prayers, and grant to your servant
the help of your power, that his sickness may be turned into
health, and our sorrow into joy; through Jesus Christ our
Lord. 

Amen.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 20, 2020)

Prayers for all of you from here as well.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 20, 2020)

As soon as I read this I prayed for your son & family. Will continue to.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 20, 2020)

kmaxwell3 said:


> Thank you guys. We are just heart broken right now.



I can’t imagine, you will remain in my prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## NoOne (Apr 21, 2020)

Praying for all that the Lord will give comfort, grace and peace.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Prayers sent for you and your family,,,,God bless,,,,


----------



## Headshot (Apr 21, 2020)

Prayers added.


----------



## strothershwacker (Apr 21, 2020)

Praying for your boy & y'all.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2020)

Prayers for Hudson and you and your wife. May the good Lord bless you all.


----------



## shawnrice (Apr 21, 2020)

Prayers sent


----------



## bear claw (Apr 21, 2020)

Praying for y'all


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 21, 2020)

Prayers to you all. Keep the faith.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 21, 2020)

Prayers from here for all the family


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Apr 21, 2020)

So they have diagnosed him with Acute lymphoblastic leukemia. He has to start treatment tomorrow.  He also has to have a spinal tap and permanent iv put in for treatment tomorrow.


----------



## Duff (Apr 21, 2020)

Continued prayers for your family


----------



## Levergun 94 (Apr 21, 2020)

PRAYING!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2020)

Prayers for all concerned. God Bless....


----------



## mattuga (Apr 21, 2020)

Praying for Hudson and the whole family.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 21, 2020)

I am so sorry that Hudson and your family will have to endure this. I am praying for you guys and will continue to.  If you need anything, I am available to help.


----------



## Mauser (Apr 21, 2020)

Aww man I'm at a loss for words. Our little girl will be three in may and has down syndrome as well. Y'all are in our hearts and prayers. If there is anything else we can do or anything y'all need please let us know.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2020)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 21, 2020)

Prayers sent


----------



## srb (Apr 22, 2020)

My family’s thoughts  and prayers are with you and your family::

If you need something give pm, I will try and help:


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 22, 2020)

You are in our thoughts and prayers sir. I'm so sorry your son has to go through this. Stay strong brother.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 22, 2020)

Me and my house will be praying for your son and the of your family.

I pray and hope the little fellow will get what he needs to help him.


----------



## grady white (Apr 22, 2020)

prayers to Christ that he will be healed.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 22, 2020)

Prayers for all of you!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you all. He gets his first dose of chemo tonight. Then every day for the next four weeks. They did an ultrasound on his kidneys this afternoon to make sure they are ok. Should know more tomorrow.


----------



## antharper (Apr 22, 2020)

Prayers sent !


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hudson is doing okay. He had a rough day yesterday in a rough night last night. They gave him his first dose of chemo around 8:30 last night. Have to wait and see how his body responds to all this.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 23, 2020)

Prayers for Hudson & family.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 23, 2020)

Prayers sent  for the little Man


----------



## cramer (Apr 23, 2020)

Prayers for Hudson to respond well to his treatments  and recovery.
Prayers for Mom, Dad and family.
It is more difficult  not being  able  to  be with Hudson , stay strong .


----------



## 1982ace (Apr 23, 2020)

Prayers sent for Hudson and for your family. May the Lord give you comfort during this time of need. Also praying for the doctors and staff taking care of him. My son has had numerous surgeries so I know where you are coming from. God bless


----------



## dfhooked (Apr 23, 2020)

Prayers sent for Hudson and your family.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 23, 2020)

Our heartfelt compassion is with you and our prayers to God Almighty for a miracle


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 23, 2020)

Continuing to pray for Hudson & his family.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 23, 2020)

Hudson has been on my mind and in my heart for the past 2 days.

Praying for comfort and healing for the little guy.  I can only imagine the hurt your family is enduring at this time.

God, touch this family with your peace and your healing.


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 24, 2020)

Prayers for Hudson and all of you


----------



## Slewfoot (Apr 25, 2020)

Prayers for your sweet son and family.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Apr 25, 2020)

He just had the second chemo drug. Said if he would have a reaction it would be soon as they gave it to him but he is fine and sleeping . They said this is the drug that makes you tired and sick later down the road.


----------



## Mauser (Apr 26, 2020)

Continued prayers. Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Apr 26, 2020)

So while at the hospital visiting my wife and son some one stole my Beretta Nano 9mm out of my Yukon.  No damage to truck. Not sure how they got in. Didnt even now till after I left.


----------



## K80 (Apr 27, 2020)

kmaxwell3 said:


> So while at the hospital visiting my wife and son some one stole my Beretta Nano 9mm out of my Yukon.  No damage to truck. Not sure how they got in. Didnt even now till after I left.


Like I said yesterday,  that sucks.   I'm thankful no one broke into my vehicle with all the time we spent down in three cesspool known as Atlanta... I've got a couple fillers out for a replacement.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Apr 27, 2020)

K80 said:


> Like I said yesterday,  that sucks.   I'm thankful no one broke into my vehicle with all the time we spent down in three cesspool known as Atlanta... I've got a couple fillers out for a replacement.



Thank you K80


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Apr 29, 2020)

So he got his third chemo treatment this afternoon while I was there. Doctors seem to be fairly happy with how he's handling them. And the results so far. Looks like I'm not going to get my visitor exception letter renewed where I can go up there and see them. They do it on a case-by-case basis. But hopefully that's not the case and I can continue to go up there. Thank you guys


----------



## kmaxwell3 (May 13, 2020)

So looks like my son may be coming home Friday. He is doing really good with treatments.  We still have a long road to get through this but so far so good. Please continue to pray for him. Thanks guys!!


----------



## 4HAND (May 13, 2020)

Man that's awesome news! Thank God!


----------



## furtaker (May 13, 2020)

Great news!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 13, 2020)

great news.  I hope that lil' fellow does great at home too


----------



## kmaxwell3 (May 14, 2020)

So I'm at the hospital now picking him up and my wife. They're letting him out early because he's handling the treatment very well. He had his last dose of chemo yesterday. The induction treatments will start one day a week next week. So far so good


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 14, 2020)

Glad to hear that things are looking better. Hope for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 14, 2020)

Continued prayers


----------



## kmaxwell3 (May 20, 2020)

I am posting this link so if any one would like to keep up with my sons progress as we go through the next phase of treatment.  So far so good. Thanks guys!!

Huddy | CaringBridge
https://www.caringbridge.org/visit/huddymaxwell


----------



## Core Lokt (May 26, 2020)

Prayers said for Hudson, the family and those treating him.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jul 11, 2021)

I know it's been awhile since I posted an update on my son. He is doing ok. We have been in treatment since April of 2020. He has another year left of treatment.  The first year was tough especially in the beginning, he had some hard days and went through some bad times. Its strange because out of all the treatments, sickness watching him loose his hair was heart breaking. He didnt care about it but it was hard for my wife and I for some reason. We didnt care he was bald it just made the reality of cancer hit you in the face at that point. He and my wife spent 100 nights in the hospital in the beginning. Covid regulations made that harder in the beginning also. I tell you guys cancer SUCKS!!! It was tuff on our whole family. Our other kids had their lives altered around his sickness and treatments. But not one of them has ever complained. From Mom and him not being home for birthdays and holidays they all pitched in and helped around the house and did what ever it took. Since he is now doing chemo pills at home everyday and treatment at the hospital once a month it has some what got back to a normal life. He had another LP with IV Chemo last Wednesday, and now steroids twice a day till tomorrow.  He will do that 4 more times over the next 12 months. Its has become part of our life now but there is a end in sight. This journey has really made me reevaluate my life. Watching one of your children go through something like this and not being able to do anything to fix it was hard also. We had so many people help us also, that was amazing.  Total strangers, people you haven't seen in a long time reaching out asking what they could so to help. And of course all the prayers!! Thanks guys!


----------



## Gator89 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hallelujah, thank The Lord for great results.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 11, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Hallelujah, thank The Lord for great results.


Amen!


----------



## Head East (Jul 14, 2021)

Prayers for your son, yourself and family kmax.


----------

